# Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Hi,

hab mir grade eine System mit oben genannter CPU (APU) zusammen gebaut. Läuft auch recht gut nur der AMD Boxen Lüfter (verbaue sonst ausschliesslich Intel) ist in meinen Augen totaler Schrott.

Der 80mm Lüfter der oben drauf ist macht den Eindruck als würde er für 1 Euro in jedem Online Store zu haben sein. Ausserdem dreht er extrem hoch. Obwohl die CPU nur 20 Grad wird dreht er auf Level 10 fast 3,500 U/min.

Wenn ich ihn auf Level 1 runterregele dreht er immernoch mit 2,300 U/min und die Temperatur steigt auf 23-25 Grad.

Ich finde die Drehzahlen irgendwie extrem hoch, von Intel bin ich das nicht gewohnt.

Ausserdem stört der laute Lüfter schon, da es sich bei dem PC um ein Cube Gehäuse handelt, welches in ein Wohnzimmer soll.


Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, kann ich da auf den Boxed Kühler nen anderen 80mm Lüfter draufschrauben oder soll ich mir lieber gleich einen komplett neuen CPU Kühler holen ?


Wäs wäre die bessere alternative ? Wie gesagt von der Kühlleistung wirklich OK, aber für den Lärmpegel is das auf Dauer nicht auszuhalten. Das Problem ist wenn ich nen neuen CPU Kühler draufmach, ich finde für den Sockel FM1 nicht wirklich viele und ich hab hald auch nicht viel Platz wegen dem Gehäuse.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen ? Ich tendiere dazu nen anderen 80mm Lüfter zu holen. Schön wäre einer da wirklich kaum zu hören ist.

Bzw brauch ich mehr oder weniger sogar 2, denn der mitgelieferte 80mm Lüfter fürs Gehäuse dreht auch fast mit 2500 U/min, welcher sich auch nicht runter regeln läßt via UEFI.


----------



## addicTix (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Darf man Fragen von welchem Intel du umgestiegen bist ? *g*


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Ne ich bin nicht umgestigen. Das sollte hald ein Rechner fürs Wohnzimmer werden. 

Ich hab bisher 3 Intel Systeme zusammen gebaut. Das waren i5-650, i5-2500k, i7-2600k.

Bei denen hatte ich keine Probleme mit so lauten CPU Lüftern. Klar waren die Boxed da auch ned unhörbar leise, aber der Unterschied find ich schon extrem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Ich würde da eher auf einen kleinen Towerkühler mit 92er Lüfter setzen wie zb den EKL Sella


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

der ist leider mit 12,9 cm viel zu hoch.

der Boxed momentan hat ca 6cm. Viel mehr Platz hab ich auch nicht weil oben drüber das Netzteil ist vielleicht 7cm oder 7,5cm. Viel mehr geht nicht.


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Vielleicht der Scythe Big Shuriken (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCBSK-1000) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Mai 2012)

Ein anderer Kühler wird leiser sein und die CPU  trotzdem Kühler halten. 

Vllt. Kannst du es mal mit Undervolting probieren. Die APU's haben da teilweise enormes  Potenzial. Ansonsten guck mal im BIOS ob du eine Target-Temperatur und eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit für den CPU Lüfter findest. (hab ein Board das da als min. 50% hatte, deshalb war es trotz kühlen Temps laut)


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Kann dir auch wie Coroc den Big Shurican empfehlen, zusammen mit dem erwähnten undervolting sollte das ein gutes Ergebniss erzielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Gut die Größe kann ich natürlich nicht erraten, daher dürfte so ein Kühler dann wohl passen


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Also erstmal ein kleiner Nachtrag, der Boxed Kühler hat keine 80mm sondern ist bissl kleiner, 70mm dürfte der sein.

Also denkt ihr ein komplett neuer Kühler ist besser als nur ein gescheiter Lüfter ?

zumal ich bei den vorgeschlagenen Scythe Lüfter auch sehen muss ob ich den unterbringe. Von der Höhe kein Problem aber Breite und Tiefe könnte auch sehr sehr eng werden, hab eben auch nur ein M-ATX Board wo gleich der Speicher nebendran sitzt.


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Dann sollten ja die vom Doc auf jeden Fall passen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*



Skulli schrieb:


> Also erstmal ein kleiner Nachtrag, der Boxed Kühler hat keine 80mm sondern ist bissl kleiner, 70mm dürfte der sein.
> 
> Also denkt ihr ein komplett neuer Kühler ist besser als nur ein gescheiter Lüfter ?
> 
> zumal ich bei den vorgeschlagenen Scythe Lüfter auch sehen muss ob ich den unterbringe. Von der Höhe kein Problem aber Breite und Tiefe könnte auch sehr sehr eng werden, hab eben auch nur ein M-ATX Board wo gleich der Speicher nebendran sitzt.



Dann nenne doch mal die Hardware bzw das Gehäuse mit dem Namen, dann hat das raten ein Ende


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

ach sorry 

Gehäuse : Silverstone SST-SG02W-F Sugo - white
Mainboard : ASRock A75M-HVS AMD A75 So.FM1
RAM : 2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws


----------



## Master Shake (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall undervolten, am besten mit K10stat, die APUs laufen eigentlich alle mit 1,15 - 1,2 V. Das verringert die Abwärme enorm. Dann sollte auch ein sehr günstiger Arctic Cooling Alpine ausreichen.


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Die Wärme ist denk ich ned so das Problem. Hab mal Prime 95 ne zeitlang laufen lassen und mit HW Monitor überwacht. 52Grad was das höchste.

Wie kann ich denn undervolten ? Im HW Montior steht dass die GPU auf 1.00 Volt läuft ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Puuh, so ca 8 cm dürften es wohl sein, nur könnte da jetzt auch der Pseudokühler vom RAM problematisch sein


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Sehe ich das richtig das du keine "richtige" GPU hast und nur den internen Grafikkern nutzt ? Undervolten geht zum Bleistift mit dem oben genannten Programm: K10stat
Die Voltzahlen von der internen GPU von APU's weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber für eine normale Graka ist das nicht viel.


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

ne ich besitze keine echte GPU in dem Rechner. Das was die APU leistet reicht für den Rechner vollkommen aus.

Der Boxed ist ca 70x70 Breit und Lang. Bis hin zum RAM hab ich max nochmal 20mm Platz. Das heisst er dürfte (wenn ich richtig rechne) maximal 110mm Breite haben.

Ich finde da sogut wie gar nix, selbst der Arctic Cooling Alpine hat 115mm.

Ich hätt nich gedacht dass das so ein Problem wird


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Hä? 70+20=110 Ich würde sagen du hast dich verrechnet
70+20=90mm


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Mach mal ein Foto und stells hier rein, das hilft mir und wahrscheinlich einigen mehr hier dich zu beraten 
Schonmal über ein neues Gehäuse ( Kein HTPC auch wegen Hitzestau usw. ) nachgedacht ?


----------



## beercarrier (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

neuer kühler wär das beste, in deinem fall würd ich aber nur einen leisen langsam drehenden lüfter kaufen, und bis zum anschlag untervolten.

das wären die kühler die übrig bleiben, also passen, von denen kenn ich aber keinen persönlich:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

das hier sieht zumindest schlüssig aus, aber wie gesagt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/559980

der hier hat ganz gute rezessionen, beim preisvergleich und bei amazon:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/355020

rezessionen auf amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/product-review...ie=UTF8&filterBy=addFiveStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Fotos werde ich heut Spät Abend oder Morgen Früh mal reinsetzen, heute komme ich wohl nicht mehr dazu.

Neues Gehäuse kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage da es neu ist.

70mm + 20mm : ich komme auf 110mm weil ich ja 20mm von CPU Kühler zum RAM habe. Und auf der anderen Seite sind auch nochma locker 20mm. Deswegen eher 70mm + 20mm + 20mm = 110mm


----------



## beercarrier (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

hab jetzt alle mal angeschaut und gecheckt, den würd ich empfehlen:

Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Die AC taugen auch nicht in die Wurst


----------



## beercarrier (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

haha im vergleich zu einem boxed kühler oder im vergleich zu einem mugen 3, der ja super in das gehäuse passt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Der bietet doch auch kaum mehr Futter wie so eine Boxed - Tröte um wirklich besser und leiser zu kühlen


----------



## beercarrier (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

hast du einen boxed lüfter und den ac um zu vergleichen zuhause? haben die die rezssionen geschrieben haben alle was an den ohren? hast du dir die datenblätter auch nur angesehen? oder behauptet du einfach etwas, was ich vermute, weil du es einfach besser weißt?

nur allein das gewicht:

boxed : liano inkl verpackung, quelle amazon *Produktgewicht inkl. Verpackung:* 340 g
ac: nur kühler, quelle pcgh-preisvergleich Gewicht: 486g

so jetzt sind ja auch noch lüfter dran, wo in der einen oder anderen rezession geschrieben wird das die ac hörbar leiser sind, und darum gehts ja hier, natürlich könntest du auch den einbau einer wasserkühlung empfehlen, das is ja noch leistungsstärker und leiser


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Den AC hab ich hier rumfliegen, bzw in meiner Schuhschachtel laufen. 
Ist beim normalen surfen usw eigentlich fast unhörbar.


----------



## Skulli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

den hatt ich auch ins auge gefasst,

ich werd mich morgen nochmal melden mit bildern bis dann danke für die ganzen antworten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Ich hatte einen Vorgänger am laufen aber die Lebensdauer war bescheiden bzw der Lüfter wurde schnell laut. Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen, und nach einem Fehlgriff tut man sich schwer eine 2. Chance zu geben auch wenn eine Generation dazwischen liegt.


----------



## Skulli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

so hat sich jetzt erledigt hab mir den arctic cooling bestellt und nen 80er bequiet silent wings.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

nagut, dann viel Spass damit


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Mai 2012)

Poste hier dann mal wie es mit Temps und Lautstärke aussieht.


----------



## Rolk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

Ich hätte es mit einem davon versucht:

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Der rechte kühlt bei mir eine 65W TDP CPU fast unhörbar. Mit ein bischen undervolting müsste das mit einem A8-3870K eigentlich auch machbar sein.


----------



## Skulli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welchen CPU Lüfter für AMD A8-3870K ?*

ich meld mich nochmal wenn die teile gekommen und eingebaut sind, morgen ist ja feiertag


----------

